# Style 137 wheel weight



## theiggle (Feb 19, 2006)

If anyone is curious what 17x8 Style 137s weigh, the answer is between 25-26 lbs. Picked up new rims and weighed them (bathroom scale, sorry). Also, wieghed the rims after the tire was mounted and it came in at 50-51 lbs, which makes sense, since the spec weight of the tire is 25 lbs. By the way, these are genuine BMW rims made for BMW by Borbet. Both the BMW stamp and Borbet stamp are on the inside of the Rim.

Shocker to me was I pulled my stock 17x7 Style 98s with stock Conti touring tire and weighed them after swapping for the 137s. With tire, these came in at 50 lbs. also,. Surprised, since the rim is smaller and the Conti is only supposed to weigh 21 lbs. Personally, I don't believe any of Conti's specs. They seem to advertise wider section widths in inches than the tire size would indicate is reasonable (doing the metric to in. math) and their tires seem to be speced to be significantly lighter than most other brands for the same size. (Hmmm. Could this be an inadvertant error that happens to work out to an answer that a marketing department would like to see? Wider and lighter than same size competitor's tires).


----------

